# New pics of pinchita!!!



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

I took some pics recently of Pinchita and i thought i should share


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

more!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Lovely! ^_^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She's beautiful.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am coming to hedgienap that adorable little angel! She is absolutely precious. I think her Mommy adores her too-hmmmmmmmmmmm-that means all the doors and windows will be locked. Perhaps I can slide down the chimney!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

chimney? , hmmm. . . *GASP* the chimney!!! 
*runs out and blocks chimney entrance with a block of wood*
 hehe

:lol: 
thanks guys!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

What a sweet one!!!! She is lovely Lily.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's precious!!! I love your sig BTW!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

They are all cute, but the one on the pink blanket is my favorite! She is so perfectly white too. You must work hard keeping her and her house cleaned to perfection. :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, very cute!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice compliments!  BTW rebeccaeric18 made my signature! so nice of herr  
shes very neat so I guess thats how she stays so white. Yesterday I cleaned her cage and my brother watched speechless as he saw how neat her liner was, all her poopys in the litter box! He has a guinea pig, who he has to clean her and her cage everyday because shes a mini, poop machine, adorable though!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Right before I read your last comment I was just thinking, man she looks so bright and clean lol She is so beautiful and lucky that she has such a great mom that takes great care of her.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics Lily! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mkmanuel (Dec 16, 2009)

I was wondering how you keep her so white too. My Bianca has never been that white....lol. She reminds me of the Orbit gum commercial, just needs a little sparkly silver star bouncing off of her.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

:mrgreen: thank-you! glad you liked the pics


> She reminds me of the Orbit gum commercial, just needs a little sparkly silver star bouncing off of her.


lol :lol: maybe some day she'll be in a commercial!
*Imagines sparkly bright hedgies winking at camera*
She's not always that clean. Especially after a night of intense running. It always seems that there is way more poop on her then on her wheel. :lol: I just gently wipe her down in the morning If it is necessary.


----------

